# Ogf Mosquito Ice Challenge



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Time for our first event of 2006. Thanks to OGF member and fine sponsor CAUSEWAYCREW for allowing us to hold this event at her place. You ROCK Linda!!

Where: CAUSEWAY SPORTING GOODS, RT 88, Cortland, OH
When: SATURDAY, JANUARY 28, 2006 
Who: All interested ice fishers
What: Walleye Fishing Tournament

The ice is getting thick and it's time to do a little competitive fishing. The rules are simple. Show up, sign in, go fish. It's an afternoon tournament, hours will be 2PM til 7PM.

Entry fee: $15 per person (100% payout)

1st Place: Largest Walleye (40%)
2nd Place: Second largest (30%)
3rd Place: Third largest (10%)

BONUS: Biggest Crappie (20%)

$5 optional BIG FISH pot

Weigh in will be at Causeway Sporting Goods. If not checked in by 7:30PM, you are DQ'd.

In the event of a tie, the length of the fish will be the determining factor. If that ties, a coin flip.

You may fish anywhere on Mosquito Lake, except any off-limits areas as per State laws.

Fish must be caught on rod and reel or tip up, using live and/or artificial baits. All State fishing regulations must be followed.

This is a "fish at own risk" event, and you will be asked to sign a "hold harmless" release.

You may fish together, in the same shanty, but each person must pay the $15 entry fee.

No "hole sitting" or pre-fishing the morning of Jan 28.

There you go, all you hardwater folks. Going to be a great time to get out on the ice and enjoy some friendly competition. We'll be dishing up some hot dogs too, and if anyone wants to bring some chips, pop, or whatever, it would be appreciated.

Simple rules, simple tournament, and simply FUN.

Members of the OGF staff will begin registering at NOON on January 28. 

This event, also, is pending good ice conditions, and we'll keep everyone informed on those.

Thanks and see you on the ice!!!


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

I will check my calendar hopefully iam not working that weekend.


----------



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey guys count me in!!! It's a long drive for me, any input on where to spend the night that's kinda close by? Heck i may even have to fish Sunday morning at all the new hot spots i find  

thanks, AJ

ps is this a quad pulling your shanty deal like Lake Erie? I've never fished here


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

As of today, I am in!


----------



## ohioman76 (Jun 9, 2004)

As always I'm in. I just need to make real good friends wit JIG.  

Paul


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Sorry. State park rules prohibit 4-wheelers....


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

big daddy let me add something. if you are handicapped as far as walking.if you show proof from doc,you can use a golf cart like i built with studded tires,but you have to call and go to the ranger station.they said they would give me a permit to use it.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Also, this is an OPEN TOURNAMENT. Anyone can fish it, as long as you register at the bait shop...


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Hope to make it and meet some members. Got to get the BIG OK!   Asfer as the guy to buddy up with is :B If anyone knows the water its him! Ohioman76 I hope too meet up with you as well! Maybe a few of us could hit the hardwater together. What you think Madmac? Should be a great tourney! OH YA! One Ranger told me NO gas motors aloud because of the drinkin water its used for.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I thought you could use gas motors there? I know there were at least 5-10 gas augers out there today! Just keep in mind, this was my first time there in 25 yrs, and back then....I didn't care to fish. Boy have times changed......I think of *nothing but fishing * now!!


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

your allowed gas motors up there,are you sure he was a rangr? i know i had my 120 hp boat there a few times.and a hundred more boats were there,


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

They dont want motorized vehicles on it durin ice time. Its a open boat lake with no HP on it just speed limits. The ranger that told me also checked my license. They dont let just everybody carry a fire arm.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

the "hold harmless means it is a catch and release tourny right


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

No. It's a form you sign releasing OGF and Causeway Sporting Goods from liability in case of accident. Basically says you are fishing the tournament at your own risk, and not that of OGf, Causeway Sporting Goods, it's agents, or sponsors.

Also, you must be 18 or over OR accompanied by a parent or guardian to fish it.


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

The no atv rule must be state park specific? I know portage lakes state park allows them untill 11 p.m.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Count me in Bobby. Sounds like a great time. I even got some gear to keep me warm for Christmas.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

HERE ARE SOME AREA PLACES TO STAY IF YOU ARE COMING A DISTANCE . I TOOK THIS FROM MY WEBSITE. HOPE IT HELPS. THANKS LINDA


Lodging Information
Here are some places to stay WITHIN 20 MINUTES FROM US.


Avalon Inn
9519 E. Market St.
Warren, Ohio 330-856-1900

Best Western
777 Mahoning Ave. NW
Warren, OH
330-392-2515

Fairfield Inn
1860 Niles Cortland Rd. SE
Howland, OH
330-544-5774

Holiday Inn Express
135 Highland Terrace SE
Howland, OH
330-544-8807

Green Acres Motel
8881 St. Rt. 7 NE
Kinsman, OH
330-876-4501


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks Linda!!!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

When is the tournament? Later this week after ice out? LOL


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

The hard part of the Challenge is goin too be findin ice!!!!!!


----------



## backagainbaha (Dec 3, 2004)

B.O.I.

Bring own ice- Linda sells it in 5 pound bags


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

We've got over 3 weeks and it's to start getting cold at the end of the week. If I'm not mistaken, the water under the ice should still be 33 degrees..right? Well, it shouldn't take much to start freezing up again. We should be in good shape by the end of the month!! I'm countin' on it.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

welp i would say count me in, but i am not 18  o well ill just go that day and fish any way


----------



## ohioman76 (Jun 9, 2004)

You guys think we will have any ice by then. The way it's looking I don't think there will be safe ice in time. If not will this tournament be pushed back at all?

Paul


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll let everyone know on Sunday, 1-15. 

The way it's looking..... Well, we'll just wait and see.

Not sure of any alternatives yet, but we'll talk about that too....


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

when is this fishin tourny?


----------



## smallie75 (Dec 9, 2005)

snake69 the forecast i just saw has the temps in the high 30's to mid 40's till january 30th forget the ice gear and break out the boats SPRING is here!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

man i wish that this ice season would of been longer


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

As I posted in the other thread, unfortunately, the Mosquito Ice Challenge has been cancelled. If we ever see ice again here in Ohio, we'll re-visit the tournament option, but for now, sorry.


----------

